# Tausend Gilden suchen ....



## Hain (15. November 2007)

als Forenleser durchstreife ich die Beiträge und frage mich, gleicht eigentlich jede Gilde den anderen wie ein Ei dem anderen? Meistens ist es doch so, dass ein freundschaftlicher Haufen nette hilfsbereite Member sucht, TS und HP schon vorhanden (oder in Arbeit) sind. Die Pläne sind groß, man will die sog. "Endgame-Content" gemeinsam erleben.

So weit so gut.

Aber was ist eigentlich mit den Leuten, die sich jetzt nicht soo sehr für Karazhan usw. interessieren? Die Leute, die ihren Fokus erstmal auf die eigene Familie, den Job und dann erst auf Wow legen? Leute, die einfach 2-3-4 Std ab und an nach Feierabend in Ruhe mit Gleichgesinnten ne Runde daddeln wollen?
Ich vermute, meistens findet man die als eher ruhigere Mitglieder in einer der o.g. Gilden.

Ich für meinen Teil habe während meiner "Karriere" in Wow schon einige Gilden durch. In einigen war ich nur ganz kurz, in ein paar sogar etwas länger. Letztendlich habe ich immer die Gilde verlassen, weil es mir zu krass wurde. Wenn ich im grünen Kanal davon lese das Mitglied xy schonmal für Instanz yx vorbereitet (equipt) werden sollte oder der Tradeskill von Mitglied abc seit Monaten auf Stand 189 hängt obwohl Mitglied ghi seit langer Zeit drauf wartet, endlich Item xyz hergestellt zu bekommen, schwillt mir der Hals an.

Naja, ich habe mich durchgerungen eine neue Gilde zu gründen, sie ist klein aber fein. Nicht willkommen sind: Schüler, Studenten und Arbeitslose. Willkommen sind berufstätige Erwachsene, gerne auch mit Partner. Wer sich Instanzpartner gerne nach sozialen Aspekten aussucht und nicht nach deren Equipmentstand, wird sich bei uns pudelwohl fühlen. Gerne nehmen wir auch Leute die vom level her noch relativ weit unten sind (unter 30), weil ein paar unserer Mitglieder auf unserem Realm (Shattrath) erst neu angefangen haben und sich bestimmt über Gesellschaft freuen. 

Wenn Du, lieber Leser Dich also in diesem Text wiedererkennst zögere nicht, auf dem Realm Shattrath (Allianz) einen unserer Ansprechpartner anzusprechen: Shanny, Körk, Lizzly, Thores

PS: HP mit Forum und TS sind natürlich vorhanden ;-)


----------



## Timberlakos (15. November 2007)

Ich muß sagen das was ich da grad gelesen habe gefällt mir seht gut. Genau so eine Gilde schwäbt mir eigentlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider Gottes weiß ich nicht wie ihr zu Gelegenheits WoW lern steht (siehe meinen Forumsbeitrag) und da währe noch die Geschichte mit dem anderen Server (bin auf Tichondrious)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nach deinen Aussagen zu urteilen hast du ne Gesunde Einstellung zu dem Spiel und das find ich klasse.
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei der suche nach neuen Membern.
Solche Gilden mit einer solchen Einstellung sollte es noch mehr geben !!!

Mfg Darkachilles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightymagic (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind eine bislang kleine feine Gilde von Spielern auf Antonidas (Allianz), die sich teilweise im RL, teilweise "nur" über TS kennt und in erster Linie Spass am Spiel haben will. Wir haben keine festen Raid-Zeiten und "arbeiten" größtenteils noch an der 70 auch wenn viele von uns schon lange WOW spielen.

Wir legen Wert auf gewisse Umgangsformen u.a. dass unsere RL-Namen (Spitznamen, soweit angelehnt am RL-Namen) in den Charnotizen erscheinen. Eine Kommunikationsplattform ist das TS sowie unser Forum.

Unser Motto ist: Alles geht, nichts muss! Das gilt für alle Bereiche der Gilde soweit.

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

1. Dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Random-Mains ab LVL 1

Bewerbungen mit Charnamen, Klasse, evtl geskillte Fertigkeit (Shadowpriest o.ä.) sowie Berufe können entweder über das Ingame-Postsystem oder im Forum im Bereich Bewerbung hinterlassen werden.

Homepage des "Bündnis des Gotteszorns"

Ingamepost bitte an eine der folgenden Chars schicken:

Baedras
Nuraya
Shakurc
Elsom

Viel Spass noch in WOW.

Shakurc


----------



## vanHaven (16. November 2007)

Hi Jungs,

das ist genau die Philosophie die wir in der Fusionsgilde "Todesritter" auch vertreten. Wir setzen uns das Ziel eine recht große Gilde zu werden durch Fusionen mehrerer Gildenauf EREDAR, aber möchten das ganze so recht als Community aufbauen, wo es keine festen Raidtimes gibt oder nur Spieler mit Gruul-Clear aufgenommen werden.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, /whisper mich einfach inGame oder schreibt mir ne inGame E-Mail.

Todesritter [Allianz] auf Eredar


Mfg,
Vanhaven


----------



## Gias (16. November 2007)

du hast vergessen zivis auszugrenzen die haben auch noch ganz gut zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grundidee ganz nett
aber arbeitende ueber schueler und studenten zu stellen...
arroganz 4tw...


----------



## Premutos (16. November 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> du hast vergessen zivis auszugrenzen die haben auch noch ganz gut zeit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Find ich auch nicht ganz ok.. aber jedem das seine..
Ähnliches gilt auch für unsere Gilde (siehe Signatur) 
Sind momentan auch noch recht klein (aber mehr Member als auf der HP gelistet sind) würde momentan auch nicht von uns behaupten, dass wir "suchen" aber generell sind neue Member immer Willkommen.
Wir sind einfach n kleiner gemütlicher Verein, der Spass an dem Spiel hat. Haben keine besonderen Verpflichtungen oder Ziele. Nehmen allerdings hauptsächlich Spieler über 20, da wir alle keine Lust haben, mit den typischen Kiddys zu zocken.. wobei da eher das Verhalten und nicht das Alter die Rolle spielt..
Ob ihr arbeitslos, berufstätig oder sonstwas seid, ist uns eigentlich auch recht egal.. Hauptsache nett und einigermaßen aktiv...
Wer Lust hat und auf Frostwolf Horde spielt, kann sich gerne an Garmr, Zordyack oder Macreed wenden.. oder halt einfach auf der Homepage melden..


----------



## jensbreer (18. November 2007)

Hallo!
Das problem kenne ich.Ich bin auch nur gelegenheitsspieler.Habe es in drei monaten auf lvl 32 geschafft.Am anfang habe ich mich natürlich noch mehr mit WoW beschäftigt als jetzt,da erst alles neu und interessant war.Aber mitlerweile spiele ich noch ca 10 std in der woche,mal etwas mehr mal etwas weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine eigene Gilde zu grunden und es auch gemacht.Jedoch sind die meisten abgeneigt,wenn man sagt das man Gelegenheitsspieler ist.

Daher wäre es doch sinnvoll uns zusammenzuschliessen.
Ich und meine vielleicht auch meine Frau würden bei dir mitmachen.
Wir spielen auch auf dem Server Shattrath (Allianz).


----------



## Hain (21. November 2007)

Vielen Dank an die netten Gildenangebote von anderen Servern. Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen (alleine schon der Gedanke nicht alleine zu sein ;-))

Jedoch kommt für uns ein Serverwechsel nicht in Frage. Wir würde uns nur ungern von einem unserer Twinks verabschieden und wenn wir alle mit nehmen würden wären wir bei etwa 2x8 Figuren für den KCT was uns wiederum zu teuer ist.

@Jens, auf Dich komme ich auf jeden Fall ingame zu, sobald ich Dich online sehe.


----------



## Traube (21. November 2007)

Hain schrieb:


> Nicht willkommen sind: *Schüler, Studenten und Arbeitslose.* Willkommen sind berufstätige Erwachsene, gerne auch mit Partner.


Kannst du mir evt. erklären warum das so ist? Ich bin zwar weder Schüler noch Student oder Arbeitslos, aber WOW ist ein Spiel und es sollte in erster Linie Spass machen. Wenn man die Leute nach dem RL aussortiert, was hat das für einen Sinn? Ich halte von so etwas überhaupt nichts, sorry, denn ein Game bleibt ein Game, und es sollte hauptsächlich Spass machen!! Alles andere ist Nebensache...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (21. November 2007)

Traube schrieb:


> Kannst du mir evt. erklären warum das so ist?


hm ... was soll ich sagen? Vielleicht, dass ich wegen diesem Satz eine ewig lange Debatte in den Blizzardforen hatte und es jetzt müßig finde, hier auch nochmal anzufangen?

Nur soviel: Ich habe gegen keiner der drei Bevölkerungsgruppen was. Im Gegenteil, wie in anderen Gruppen auch bin ich mir sicher das es viele nette Schüler, Studenten und Arbeitslose gibt.

Aber: Die Wahl, wonach ich mir Spielgefährten aussuche liegt immernoch bei mir? Oder irre ich da? Also erzähle mir bitte nichts von Vorurteilen, Überheblichkeit oder warum ich wen auch immer ausschliesse. Der Spaß sollte zählen, da gebe ich Dir recht. Und den habe ich nunmal mehr mit Leuten die in einer ähnlichen RL Situation sind wie ich. Damit bewerte ich niemanden und hebe mich auch nicht über irgendjemanden.

PS: Wenn ich hier schon Antworte dann kann ich auch gleich noch ne Info loslassen: Unser Projekt rollt erfolgreich an :-) Meine Frau und ich sind super happy und würden uns noch über den einen oder anderen Bewerber freuen. Ansprechpartner aus dem ersten beitrag sind noch aktuell.


----------



## Traube (22. November 2007)

> Also erzähle mir bitte nichts von Vorurteilen, Überheblichkeit oder warum ich wen auch immer ausschliesse.



Ich habe doch nichts dergleichen gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich liegt die Wahl, wie du deine Spielgefärten aussuchst bei dir. Es ist nunmal deine Gilde! Wenn man damit nicht kann, muss man sich nicht bewerben, so sehe ich das! Doch hätte mich ein guter Grund doch ungemein interessiert, warum du dir deine Spielgefärten nach diesen Kriterien aussuchst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den kannst du ja anscheinend nicht nennen... Naja, wie auch immer, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spass im Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (22. November 2007)

Traube schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nichts dergleichen gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, Du hast nichts dergleichen gesagt, aber in einer ganz ähnlichen Diskussion wurden mir diese Wörter an den Kopf geworfen obwohls absolut unangebracht war. Hier hab ich es vorbeugend reingebracht.

Und das ich Dir keinen Grund nennen kann ist nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe schlichtweg keine Lust meine Erfahrungen hier auszubreiten. Und die Wahl unserer potentiellen Bewerber rechtfertigen zu müssen. Eine Diskussion darüber ist kontraproduktiv weil sie vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads - unsere Gilde vorzustellen - nur ablenken würde.


----------

